# Web Page aktualisierung



## SPN_X (9. April 2008)

Hey leute...
ich konnte bisher soetwas noch nicht finden.. ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen:

Ich suche ein programm möglichst in java (aber von mir aus auch n generelles - schon fertiges ^^) das in bestimmten zeitabständen prüft, ob eine bestimmte internet seite zB google.de altualisiert wurde.. (wie: altes datum 02.02.08 und das update datum wann die page aktualisiert wurde 05.03.08)
und mich dann benachrichtigt.

Wenn es kein programm gibt müsste ich also wissen, wie man des datum des page ausliest und das er es alle 5 sekunden machen soll.


Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?

Danke
SPN_X


----------



## zerix (9. April 2008)

Ich hab den Thread mal ins Internet-Forum verschoben. Ist da besser aufgehoben.

MFG

Sascha


----------

